# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Авиационные награды

## Gnom

Месяц назад начинал выстовлять медали и их описание, но из-за проблем на форуме тема не сохранилась. Буду признателен дополнению к описаниям, фотографиям примера ношения наград и другой информации. По некоторым наградам есть только описание или только фотографии.

*Великобритания*
*Медаль «За службу в военно-воздушных силах»*
Медаль «За службу в военно-воздушных силах» учреждена 3 июня 1918 г. (Air Force Medal – AFM) предназначалась для награждения лиц, образцово выполнявших свои обязанности и проявивших храбрость в обстоятельствах, непосредственно не связанных с операциями против врага. Медаль получали военнослужащие RAF в звании от рядового до ворэнт-офицера (старшина в ВВС РККА).
На аверсе изображён профиль правящего монарха, и на реверсе выгравировывались имя, фамилия, звание и личный номер награждённого. Лента медали имеет ширину 1,25 дюйма и состоит из наклонных (под углом 45°) красных и белых полос шириной по 1/16 дюйма. За последующие заслуги кавалер AFM мог получить Пряжку (Bar to AFM) в виде серебряной планки, на обратной стороне которой был выгравирован год награждения.

----------


## Gnom

*Крест «За службу в военно-воздушных силах»*
Крест «За службу в военно-воздушных силах» учреждён 3 июня 1918 г. (Air Force Cross – AFC) предназначался для награждения лиц, образцово выполнявших свои обязанности и проявивших храбрость в обстоятельствах, непосредственно не связанных с операциями против врага. Крест получали военнослужащие RAF в звании от ворэнт-офицера(старшина в ВВС РККА) и выше.
AFC представляет собой серебряный крест шириной 1,65 дюйма, в центре которого помещён круг с изображением греческого бога Гермеса, летящего на ястребе и держащего в руке лавровый венок, в концах лучей – инициалы правящего монарха. В годы Второй мировой войны на верхнем луче находилась буква G, на левом луче – буква  R, на нижнем  луче – буква V,  на правом луче – цифра 1. На реверсе креста в центральном круге выбита дата – 1918 г. а над ней инициалы правящего монарха, а на нижнем луче – год награждения. Лента имеет ширину 1,25 дюйма и состоит из наклонных (под углом 45°) красных и белых полос шириной по 1/10 дюйма.  За последующие заслуги кавалер AFC мог получить Пряжку (Bar to AFC) в виде серебряной планки, в центре которой был выгравирован орёл, а на обратной стороне – год  награждения.

----------


## Gnom

*Медаль «За лётные боевые заслуги»*
Медаль «За лётные боевые заслуги» учреждена 3 июня 1918 г. (Distinguished Flying Medal – DFM)  награждались  лица, проявившие храбрость и мужество непосредственно в боях с противником.  Медаль получали военнослужащие RAF в звании от рядового до ворэнт-офицера (старшина в ВВС РККА).
	На аверсе DFM помещён профиль правящего монарха, а на реверсе – самолёт, на котором сидит греческая богиня Ника с орлом на правой руке, над Никой – надпись «За храбрость» («For Courage). На реверсе выгравировывались имя, фамилия, звание и личный номер награждённого. Лента имеет ширину 1,25 дюйма и состоит из наклонных (под углом 45°) фиолетовых и белых полос шириной по 1/16. За последующие заслуги кавалер DFM мог быть награждён одной или несколькими Пряжками (Bar to DFM) в виде серебряной планки с орлом в центре, на обратной стороне которой был выгравирован год награждения.

----------


## Gnom

*Крест «За лётные боевые заслуги»*
Крест «За лётные боевые заслуги» учреждена 3 июня 1918 г. (Distinguished Flying Cross – DFC) награждались  лица, проявившие храбрость и мужество непосредственно в боях с противником. Крест получали военнослужащие RAF в звании от ворэнт-офицера (старшина в ВВС РККА) и выше.
DFC представлял собой прямой серебряный крест с орлом в центре, на реверсе выгравирован год  награждения. Лента имеет ширину 1,25 дюйма и состоит из наклонных (под углом 45°) фиолетовых и белых полос шириной по 1/10 дюймов. За последующие заслуги кавалер DFC мог быть награждён одной или несколькими Пряжками (Bar to DFC) в виде серебряной планки с орлом в центре, на обратной стороне которой был выгравирован год награждения.
В годы Великой Отечественной войны четверо лётчиков-североморцев были удостоены этой высокой награды. 19 марта 1942 года в торжественной обстановке награды вручал прибывший в Заполярье глава британской миссии в СССР генерал-лейтенант Макфарлан. 
Советские лётчики, удостоенные этой награды
Сафонов Борис Феоктистович — гвардии подполковник, дважды Герой Советского Союза
Коваленко Александр Андреевич — гвардии подполковник, Герой Советского Союза
Кухаренко Алексей Никитович — полковник
Туманов Иван Константинович — майор

----------


## Gnom

Медаль Королевских ВВС За долголетнюю примерную службу
(ROYAL AIR FORCE LONG SERVICE AND GOOD CONDUCT MEDAL)
Медаль учреждена в 1919 г. Вручалась военнослужащим Королевских ВВС за 20 лет безупречной службы. Три варианта аверса в зависимости от правившего монарха.

----------


## Gnom

Звезда воздушным экипажам за Европу
Предназначалась для лётчиков, действовавших с Британских островов против противника в Европе в период с 3 сентября 1939 г. по 4 июня 1944г. и принимавших участие в воздушных операциях не менее 2 месяцев. К звезде полагались две планки  с надписями: «Атлантика» и «Франция и Германия».
Лента звезды – голубая (небо) с чёрными полосками по краям (ночные полёты) и узкими жёлтыми полосками с каждой стороны (свет вражеских прожекторов).

----------


## Gnom

*США*
Крест Военно-Воздушных сил 
(Air Force Cross).
Установлен 6 июля 1960 г., награждения производятся с 1 ноября 1965 г. 
Вручается за исключительный героизм, проявленный во время боевых действий лицами, состоящими на службе в ВВС в любом качестве. Является второй по старшинству наградой в ВВС США, произведено около 200 награждений. 
Автор проекта – сотрудница штаба ВВС США Э.Кокс. 
Ав.: Прямой гранёный крест, посредине орёл с распростёртыми крыльями на фоне облака, окружённый лавровым венком. 
Рв.: Гладкая, с гравировкой имени награжденного. Высота 53 мм, ширина 48 мм. 
Бронза. Лента голубая с белой и красной полосками по краям.

----------


## Gnom

Крест лётных заслуг 
(Distinguished Flying Cross).
Награда учреждена 2 июля 1926 года. Первоначально Летного креста "За заслуги" удостаивались лица, устанавливавшие рекорды по дальности и высоте полетов. Первым этот крест получил Чарльз  Линдберг, ставший первым летчиком. перелетевшим Атлантический океан  в 1927 году. 
Первым флотским летчиком, награжденным крестом стал коммандер Ричард Берд. 
С 1 марта 1927 года эта награда была отнесена к военным наградам и ею могут награждаться только военнослужащие. 
В настоящее время награждения крестом производятся за героизм и храбрость в воздушном бою, проявленные членами экипажей самолетов и вертолетов, входящих в состав всех родов войск.
Представляет собой  крест, умещающийся в квадрат со стороной  1 11/16 дюйма, поверх которого изображен четырехлопастный пропеллер, выступающий своими краями за область самого креста. Из центра в промежутках между сторонами креста расходятся лучи славы. Медаль крепится к ленте прямоугольной пряжкой c закругленными краями. 
Размер планки награды, носимой в определенных случаях вместо самой награды  - ширина 9.5мм, длина 35 мм. (3/8 дюйма на 1 и 3/8 дюйма).

----------


## Gnom

Авиационная медаль 
(Airman's Medal).
Медаль Авиатора учреждена в июле 1960 г. взамен Медали Солдата, которой ранее награждались военнослужащие ВВС.
Награждаются медалью за героические действия с риском для жизни, проявленные в бою с противником.

----------


## Gnom

Воздушная Медаль 
(Air Medal).

Летная медаль была учреждена Президентом Рузвельтом в соответствии с Правительственным распоряжением №9 158 от 11 мая 1942 г. Правительственное распоряжение №9242-A от 11 сентября 1942 г. уточнило правила награждения.   
Для обозначения последующих награждений первоначально использовались традиционные для американской наградной системы дубовые листки, накладываемые на ленту (один лист-одно повторное награждение) но количество повторных награждений было столь велико, что не хватало места на планке и с 1968 года повторные награждения обозначаются цифрами.  
Медаль вручается лицам, отличившимся на службе в авиационных частях или при выполнении задач совместно с авиацией. Воздушной  медалью отмечаются не только боевые заслуги, но и успехи в службе в мирное время.
Медаль - стилизованное изображение розы ветров диаметром 1 11/16 дюйма. На нее наложено изображение нападающего орла, несущего две молнии. На реверсе медали имеется место для гравирования имени награжденного. 
Лента  цвета ультрамарин с двумя оранжевыми широкими полосами . 
Размер планки награды, носимой в определенных случаях вместо самой награды  - ширина 9.5мм, длина 35 мм. (3/8 дюйма на 1 и 3/8 дюйма).

----------


## Gnom

*Россия*

МЕДАЛЬ НЕСТЕРОВА
Утверждена Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 2 марта 1994 г. N442 
(в редакции Указа Президента Российской Федерации от 1 июня 1995 г. N554) 
Медалью Нестерова награждаются военнослужащие Военно-Воздушных Сил, авиации видов Вооруженных Сил, родов войск, пограничных и внутренних войск Российской Федерации, летный состав гражданской авиации и авиационной промышленности за личное мужество и отвагу, проявленные при защите Отечества и государственных интересов Российской Федерации, при несении боевой службы и боевого дежурства, на учениях и маневрах, за особые заслуги в освоении, эксплуатации и обслуживании авиационной техники, высокое профессиональное мастерство самолетовождения, за отличные показатели в боевой подготовке и воздушной выучке. Медаль Нестерова носится на левой стороне груди и при наличии других медалей Российской Федерации располагается после медали Ушакова. 
ОПИСАНИЕ МЕДАЛИ НЕСТЕРОВА
Утверждено Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 2 марта 1994 г. N442 
(в редакции Указа Президента Российской Федерации от 1 июня 1995 г. N554) 

Медаль Нестерова из серебра, имеет форму круга диаметром 32 мм с выпуклым бортиком с обеих сторон. На лицевой стороне - рельефное погрудное изображение П.Н.Нестерова в военной форме - кителе и фуражке. В верхней части медали - рельефная надпись "Петр Нестеров", в нижней - рельефный венок из лавровых ветвей. На оборотной стороне в верхней части - рельефное изображение эмблемы военных летчиков России - двуглавого орла с мечом, пропеллером и пылающей гранатой, в нижней - номер медали. Медаль при помощи ушка и кольца соединяется с пятиугольной колодкой, обтянутой шелковой муаровой лентой голубого цвета с полосками желтого цвета вдоль краев. Ширина ленты 24 мм, ширина полосок 3 мм.

----------


## Gnom

За верность авиации
Комиссией по награждению общественными наградами и памятными знаками (Решение от 26.12.2006 г. № 8) учреждена общественная медаль «За верность авиации».
В соответствии с Положением общественной медалью «За верность авиации» награждаются:
•	военнослужащие и ветераны Военно-воздушных сил, авиации видов Вооруженных Сил, родов войск, пограничных и внутренних войск Российской Федерации;
•	лица из состава гражданской авиации и авиационной промышленности, за особые заслуги в освоении, эксплуатации и обслуживании авиационной техники;
•	другие лица, оказывающие содействие в решении задач, поставленных перед военной и гражданской авиацией.
Право вручения медали «За верность авиации» предоставляется:
1.	Председателю Комиссии по награждению общественными наградами и памятными знаками;
2.	Президенту Регионального Общественного Фонда «Инвалиды Великой Отечественной войны» Виктору Алексеевичу Маресьеву;
3.	Командирам воинских частей, руководителям организаций и предприятий.

ОПИСАНИЕ
общественной медали
«За верность авиации»

Общественная медаль «За верность авиации» представляет собой золотистый круг, диаметром 32 мм. На аверсе (лицевой стороне) медали помещен портрет А.П. Маресьева на фоне самолета. В верхней части медали расположены надпись: «А.П. МАРЕСЬЕВ» и годы его жизни «1916-2001». В нижней части медали изображена лавровая ветвь. На реверсе (оборотной стороне) медали изображены два самолета времен Великой Отечественной войны и традиционная эмблема авиации – окрыленный авиационный пропеллер. В нижней части медали расположена надпись: 
«ЗА ВЕРНОСТЬ АВИАЦИИ».
Медаль при помощи ушка и кольца соединяется с пятиугольной колодкой, обтянутой синей шелковой муаровой лентой шириной 24 мм. С левого и правого края, с отступом в 0,5 мм, лента имеет две желтые полоски, шириной 3 мм.
На оборотной стороне колодки имеется булавочный зажим для крепления медали к одежде.

----------


## Gnom

Памятная общественная медаль маршала авиации И.И. Борзова
В целях увековечивания памяти прославленного летчика морской авиации, известного советского военачальника, Героя Советского Союза, маршала авиации Ивана Ивановича Борзова, комиссией по награждению общественными наградами и памятными знаками (Решение от 3.09.2007 г. № 12) учреждена памятная общественная медаль маршала авиации И.И. Борзова.
В соответствии с Положением памятная общественная медаль маршала авиации И.И. Борзова вручается:
•	военнослужащим, проходящим военную службу в органах военного управления, объединениях, соединениях и частях Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны Военно-Морского Флота;
•	военнослужащим Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, других федеральных органов исполнительной власти, где предусмотрена военная служба, ранее проходившим военную службу в органах военного управления, объединениях, соединениях и частях ВВС и ПВО Военно-Морского Флота;
•	ветеранам Вооруженных Сил, проходившим военную службу в органах военного управления, объединениях, соединениях и частях ВВС и ПВО Военно-Морского Флота;
•	лицам, участвующим в разработке, производстве и испытании вооружения, военной техники, материальных средств авиационного назначения и создании авиационной инфраструктуры в интересах Военно-Морского Флота;
•	другим лицам, оказывающим содействие в решении задач, поставленных перед Военно-Морским Флотом, содействующим развитию и укреплению боеготовности ВВС и ПВО Военно-Морского Флота.

Медаль маршала авиации И.И. Борзова может быть вручена организациям (юридическим лицам), за вклад в решении задач, поставленных перед Военно-Морским Флотом, содействующим развитию и укреплению боеготовности ВВС и ПВО Военно-Морского Флота.

Право вручения медали маршала авиации И.И. Борзова предоставляется:
•	Председателю Комиссии по награждению общественными наградами и памятными знаками;
•	Главнокомандующему Военно-Морским Флотом;
•	Заместителям Главнокомандующего Военно-Морским Флотом;
•	Главе города Шатура Московской области;
•	Начальнику Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны Военно-Морского Флота;
•	Командующим флотами, Каспийской флотилией;
•	Начальникам ВВС (ВВС и ПВО) флотов;
•	Командирам воинских частей ВВС и ПВО ВМФ;
•	Руководителям предприятий и организаций оборонной промышленности;
•	Руководителям ветеранских организаций,
•	после представления и согласования, в установленном порядке, заявок. 

ОПИСАНИЕ
памятной общественной медали
маршала авиации И.И. Борзова

Памятная общественная медаль маршала авиации И.И. Борзова представляет собой золотистый круг, диаметром 32 мм. На аверсе (лицевой стороне) медали изображен портрет маршала авиации И.И. Борзова. В верхней части медали по кругу расположена надпись: «МАРШАЛ АВИАЦИИ И.И. БОРЗОВ». Слева и справ от портрета помещены годы жизни И.И. Борзова: «1015-1974». На реверсе (оборотной стороне) медали изображен советский торпедоносец ПЕ-2 и подбитые немецко-фашистские военные корабли. В верхней части – традиционный исторический символ морской авиации, представляющий из себя окрыленный адмиралтейский якорь.

Медаль при помощи ушка и кольца соединяется с пятиугольной колодкой, обтянутой синей шелковой муаровой лентой, шириной 24 мм. Лента с правого края имеет красную полосу, шириной 5 мм, окаймленную с левой стороны белой полоской, шириной 2 мм.
На оборотной стороне колодки имеется булавочный зажим для крепления медали к одежде.

----------


## Gnom

90 лет Морской авиации
В связи с 90-летием со дня образования Морской авиации, отмечавшемся в 2006 г., учреждена памятная общественная медаль «90 лет Морской авиации». Памятная общественная медаль «90 лет Морской авиации» является юбилейной неправительственной общественной наградой, учрежденной Комиссией по награждению общественными наградами и памятными знаками.

Памятной общественной медалью «90 лет Морской авиации» награждаются:
•	военнослужащие, проходящие военную службу в органах военного управления, объединениях, соединениях и частях ВВС и противовоздушной обороны ВМФ;
•	военнослужащие Министерства обороны РФ, других федеральных органов исполнительной власти, где предусмотрена военная служба, ранее проходившие военную службу в органах военного управления, объединениях, соединениях и частях ВВС и ПВО ВМФ;
•	ветераны Вооруженных Сил, проходившие военную службу в органах военного управления, объединениях, соединениях и частях ВВС и ПВО ВМФ;
•	лица, участвующие в разработке, производстве и испытании вооружения, военной техники, материальных средств авиационного назначения и создании авиационной инфраструктуры в интересах ВМФ;
•	другие лица, оказывающие содействие в решении задач, поставленных перед ВМФ, содействующие развитию и укреплению боеготовности ВВС и ПВО ВМФ.

Памятная общественная медаль «90 лет Морской авиации» представляет собой золотистый круг, диаметром 32 мм. На аверсе (лицевой стороне) медали помещены стилизованные изображения авианесущего крейсера; вертолета палубной авиации; истребителя и расположена надпись: «90 ЛЕТ МОРСКОЙ АВИАЦИИ». На реверсе (оборотной стороне) медали, в обрамлении лаврово-дубового венка, расположены эмблема Военно-Морского Флота и даты «1916—2006».

Медаль при помощи ушка и кольца соединяется с пятиугольной колодкой, обтянутой шелковой муаровой лентой, шириной 24 мм. Лента с левого края имеет продольные чередующиеся полосы, шириной 2 мм три желтые и три голубые. С правого края лента имеет три полосы — красную, шириной 2 мм, синюю и белую, шириной 5 мм.

На оборотной стороне колодки имеется булавочный зажим для крепления медали к одежде.

----------


## Gnom

За службу в Военно-воздушных силах
Согласно Положению медалью «За службу в Военно-воздушных силах» награждаются военнослужащие за добросовестную службу в течение 20 лет и более в календарном исчислении при условии награждения знаком отличия «За заслуги» или памятным знаком (нагрудным знаком «Войска ПВО страны»).
Награждение лиц, ранее проходивших военную службу в Военно-воздушных силах и Войсках ПВО либо уволенных с военной службы и отвечающих указанным условиям, может производиться в исключительных случаях как факт признания их заслуг перед Военно-воздушными силами и Войсками ПВО.
Награждение медалью производится приказом главнокомандующего Военно-воздушными силами.
Медаль изготавливается из металла золотистого цвета, имеет форму круга диаметром 32 мм с выпуклым бортиком с обеих сторон. На лицевой стороне медали: в центре — рельефное изображение истребителя и трёх зенитных ракет разных модификаций в полёте на фоне силуэта антенны радиолокатора; в верхней части — рельефное изображение малой эмблемы Военно-воздушных сил; в нижней части — рельефное изображение ветви из лавровых листьев. На оборотной стороне медали рельефная надпись: в центре в три строки — «ЗА СЛУЖБУ В ВОЕННО-ВОЗДУШНЫХ СИЛАХ», по кругу в верхней части — «МИНИСТЕРСТВО ОБОРОНЫ», в нижней части — «РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ».
Медаль при помощи ушка и кольца соединяется с пятиугольной колодкой, обтянутой шёлковой муаровой лентой шириной 24 мм. С правого края ленты оранжевая полоса шириной 10 мм окаймлена чёрной полосой шириной 2 мм, левее — равновеликие голубая и жёлтая полосы, разделенные между собой красной полосой шириной 2 мм.
Элементы медали символизируют:
•	крылья (символ скорости и мобильности) с перекрещенными пропеллером (символ полёта) и зенитной пушкой (символ обороны) — основное содержание деятельности Военно-воздушных сил по защите важных объектов страны и Вооружённых Сил Российской Федерации от ударов с воздуха и космоса и завоевание господства в воздухе;
•	истребитель и две зенитные ракеты с антенной радиолокатора (военная техника родов войск Военно-воздушных сил) — поддержание высокого уровня боевой готовности Военно-воздушных сил;
•	оранжевая полоса ленты медали, окаймлённая чёрной полосой, — статус медали как ведомственной награды Министерства обороны Российской Федерации;
•	голубой и жёлтый цвета ленты (цвета флага Военно-воздушных сил) с красной полосой (верность славным боевым традициям) – предназначение медали для награждения личного состава Военно-воздушных сил.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот из амеровского Авиационного каталога за 2008 год...

----------


## Gnom

> Вот из амеровского Авиационного каталога за 2008 год...


Спасибо! Эти награды мне знакомы. Сейчас занимаюсь поиском их описания.

----------


## Gnom

*Франция*
Авиационная медаль
Учреждена декретом Временного правительства от 14 февраля 1945г. для награждения персонала военной и гражданской авиации. Имеет вид прямоугольника размером 37х27 мм, изготовлена из золотистого метала и покрыта красной эмалью. На аверсе медали изображена женская голова – символ республики, над ней надпись «HONNEUR ET PATRIE», («Честь и родина»). На реверсе надпись в четыре строки: «MEDAILLE DE L&#180;AERONAUTIQUE 1945»,  («Авиационная медаль 1945»). Подвеска медали выполнена в виде крыльев с пятиконечной звездой в центре.

----------


## Gnom

Есть описания но нет фото.
*Бразилия*

Крест «За храбрость»
Крест «За храбрость» учреждён 10 апреля 1945г. в качестве награды за храбрость и отвагу, проявленные личным составом ВВС во время войны.
Награда имеет форму креста с выступающими закругленными концами лучей. Крест «За храбрость» изготовлен из оксидированной бронзы. Между лучами расположен лавровый венок. В центре – круглый медальон с эмблемой бразильских ВВС – крылатым мечом. На обороте в центральном медальоне надписи: «CORAGEM» («Храбрость») и «F.A.B. » («Forca Aerea Brasileira» - ВВС Бразилии). Крест крепится к подвеске в виде двух крыльев, через которую пропущена синяя лента, имеющая у краёв красные полоски с белой окантовкой.

«Крест крови»
«Крест крови» учреждён 10 апреля 1945г. для награждения личного состава ВВС, а также гражданского персонала обслуживания, получившего ранения во время военных действий.
Крест изготовлен из оксидированной бронзы и имеет форму так называемого «цветочного креста». На лицевой стороне помещена эмблема бразильских ВВС. Реверс гладкий, на верхнем луче надпись «CRUZ DE SANGUE» («Крест крови»), на нижнем - «F.A.B. ». Крест крепится к подвеске в виде двух крыльев с ушком, через которое пропущена красная лента с синими полосками и белой окантовкой по краям. 

«Авиационный крест»
«Авиационный крест» учреждён 10 апреля 1945г. как награда для личного состава ВВС срочной службы и запаса за выполнение воинского долга, служащего примером для других. Крест изготовлен из оксидированной бронзы, с гранёными лучами ромбовидной формы. В центральном медальоне на лицевой стороне - эмблема бразильских ВВС. Реверс гладкий, на верхнем луче надпись «CRUZ AEREA» («Авиационный крест»), на нижнем - «F.A.B. ».
Крест вручался на двух разных лентах. Для личного состава ВВС, выполнявшего полёты в Италии во время войны, лента была белая, с двумя синими полосками по краям. Для служивших в Бразилии лента состояла из трёх полос: красного, жёлтого  и красного цветов, причём красные полосы по краям и в середине дополнялись узкими полосками зелёного и жёлтого цветов.

Медаль «За итальянскую кампанию»
Медаль «За итальянскую кампанию» учреждёна 10 апреля 1945г. для награждения личного состава ВВС Бразилии, участвовавшего в компании в Италии. Этой наградой могли награждаться и отличившиеся воинские части.
Медаль круглая, обрамленная по краю лавровым венком. В центре аверса - эмблема бразильских ВВС. На реверсе надпись: «COMPANHA DO ITALIA - F.A.B.» («Компания в Италии - ВВС Бразилии»). Медаль крепится к подвеске в виде двух крыльев с ушком, через которое пропущена синяя лента с тремя узкими полосками цветов итальянского флага (зелёный, белый, красный) посередине. Реверс гладкий, с надписью «F.A.B. ». Лента – синяя, в центре – красная полоса с белыми каёмками, а по краям – узкие белые полоски.

Крест «За отличную службу»
Крест «За отличную службу» учреждёна 10 апреля 1945г. Предназначался для награждения военнослужащих и гражданских лиц за службу в ВВС или за заслуги перед ВВС Бразилии.
Награда выполнена в виде мальтийского креста с усечёнными концами. Между лучами креста проходит лавровый венок. В центре аверса - эмблема бразильских ВВС.

----------


## Gnom

Нуждаюсь в фото

*Нидерланды*
Лётный крест
Учреждён 28 августа 1941г. Он имел размеры 28х29 мм. Надписи на медальоне: «Инициатива, храбрость, упорство». В голы войны изготавливался в Великобритании.

*Мексика*
Медаль заслуг военно-морской авиации
Учреждена 17 декабря 1945г. в двух степенях. Награда имеет форму пятиконечной звезды, золотой для 1-й степени и серебряной для 2-й степени. Звезда соединяется с подвеской в виде мексиканского орла, опирающегося на два скрещённых якоря и горизонтально расположенного пропеллера. По окружности медальона идёт надпись: «MERITO AERONAUTICO NAVAL» («Заслуги военно-морской авиации»).На реверсе, в центре, помещена дата учреждения награды. Лента зелёная для 1-й степени и зелёная, с широкой белой полоской посередине, - для 2-й.

Медаль «За службу на Дальнем Востоке»
Учреждена президентом Мануэлем Авила Камачо в 1945г. Она предназначалась для награждения пилотов 201-й эскадрильи «Ацтекские орлы», действовавшей против острова Формоза. Эскадрилья воевала в составе американской авиации и базировалась на Филиппинах с мая по декабрь 1945г. Надпись на аверсе: «SERVICIO EN LEJANO ORIENTE», («Служба на Дальнем Востоке»).

*Польша
*
Медаль Авиации. 1939 - 1945 (Medal Lotniczy za Wojne 1939 - 1945), учрежденная Указом Президента польского эмигрантского правительства в Лондоне 3 июля 1945 года, была включена в реестр государственных наград Третьей Республики Актом Парламента Польской Республики от 16 октября 1992 года "О государственных наградах" (Dz. U. 99/450).
Положение о награждении памятной медалью Авиации и ее описание не изменялись.
Право награждения памятной медалью принадлежит Президенту Польской Республики. 
Ею награждаются участники Второй мировой войны (офицеры и рядовые Польских ВВС), сражавшиеся в составе Польских вооруженных сил на Западе.
Медаль Авиации круглая диаметром 36 мм, изготавливалась из посеребренного металла.
На лицевой стороне медали в центре помещено изображение фрагмента шахматной доски - эмблема Польских ВВС. Элементы шахматной доски покрыты эмалью белого и красного цвета.
На оборотной стороне медали надпись в три строки: "POLSKA / SWEMU / OBRONCY". 
С лицевой и оборотной стороны медаль обрамлена венком из ветвей лавра, перевитых у основания лентой.
Все изображения и надписи на медали выпуклые, рельефные.
В верхней части медали имеется ушко с кольцом, с помощью которого она крепится к ленте.
Лента медали Авиации шелковая муаровая голубого цвета шириной 37 мм с двумя продольными белыми полосами по бокам. Ширина белых полос 7 мм каждая.
Медаль Авиации носится на левой стороне груди после медали "За самоотверженность и отвагу".

----------


## Gnom

Нет фото

*Греция*
Крест «За доблесть в полёте»
Крест «За доблесть в полёте» учреждён 25 января 1945г. для награждения лётного состава ВВС за исключительную доблесть в ходе боевых вылетов и нанесении урона врагу. Награда представляет собой позолоченный бронзовый крест типа «патти» размером 46х35 мм, в центре которого помещён посеребренный «греческий» крест в лавровом венке с авиационными крылышками, увенчанный короной. 
Лента креста голубая, с узкими тёмно-красными полосками по краям. Повторное награждения отмечались серебряными венками на ленте.

«Лётный крест»
Для награждения лётного состава за исключительные акты доблести, совершённые в военное время. Позолоченный бронзовый крест имел лучи, выполненные в виде поднятых вверх пар крыльев, с вензелем короля в центре. Сверху крест увенчан короной.
Лента содержит узкие диагональные полоски красного и жёлтых цветов, идущих справа налево, сверху вниз под углом 42°. Повторные награждения отмечались серебряным венком на ленте.

«Крест ВВС»
Вручался офицерам за успешное руководство и мастерство не только в военной обстановке. Крест изготавливался из бронзы, с вертикальными лучами в виде лопастей пропеллера и горизонтальными – в виде крыльев орла. В центре помещён небольшой «греческий» крест, каждая сторона которого украшена короной. Корона венчает и сам знак. Крест имеет размер 56х47 мм. Лента красная, с жёлтыми полосками на расстоянии 4 мм от края. Повторное награждения отмечались миниатюрными коронами на ленте.

Медаль ВВС
Медаль ВВС имела тёмно-бронзовый цвет. Лента красная, с жёлтыми полосками. Предназначалась для награждения унтер-офицеров и рядовых.

Крест почёта ВВС
Учреждался для награждения офицеров наземных служб за безупречную службу или за исключительные профессиональные и командирские качества, проявленные в военное время. Крест изготавливался из посеребрённой бронзы и выпускался двух размеров: 56х40 и 60х42 мм.

Медаль почёта ВВС
Награждался наземные персонал ВВС за профессиональное мастерство, проявленное в военное время. Медаль выполнена из посеребрённой бронзы. На аверсе изображение креста, окружённого лавровыми ветвями с маленьким «греческим» крестом наверху. Верхняя часть медали увенчана короной. На реверсе дата – «1945».

Медаль «За отличную службу»
Вручалась персоналу ВВС за 12 месяцев безупречной службы в составе боевых подразделений, а наземному персоналу за 18 месяцев службы в боевых или технических подразделениях в военное время. Медаль диаметром 35 мм выполнена из бронзы. На аверсе изображена птица Феникс, над ней – крылья орла (эмблема ВВС), ниже «греческий» крест, составленный из королевских вензелей. На реверсе помещена дата – «1945». Лента – бледно-голубого цвета, переходящего к  краям в тёмно-синий.

Медаль «За эскортирование конвоев и воздушную разведку»
Вручалась личному составу ВВС, совершившему не менее 45 успешных сопровождений конвоев и разведывательных полётов.
Изготовлена из бронзы. На аверсе изображён летящий над морем самолет. В верхней части медали помещены королевские вензеля, образующие маленький «греческий» крест, каждый конец которого украшен короной. Вокруг изображения идёт обрамление в виде лаврового венка. На реверсе помещена дата – «1945». Медаль увенчана королевской короной. Размер медали 57х40 мм. Лента – бледно-голубого цвета, переходящего в тёмно-синий. По краям имеются волнистые полоски золотисто-коричневого цвета.

----------


## Gnom

Есть ли инфа по этим наградам?
1.Франция
2.США
3-4.Россия

----------


## Gnom

Награды Испании

----------


## Холостяк

> Есть ли инфа по этим наградам?
> 
> 3-4.Россия


Какая может быть инфа по украшениям?
Это общественные медали так называемого "Российского наградного комитета". Медальку с доком - за деньги... От 500 рублей... Тиражи от 200 штук. Концов этой конторы не знаю, как и когда они выпустили это украшение. Продают его в Интернет магазинах (типа Заслуга.ру), видел и на Таганской у "книжного"... Покупают чисто в коллекции. У кого-то из кадровых на груди аще не видел ни разу. Прикол какой-то... Качество - паршивое.

----------


## Gnom

Вы правы! Действительно качество отвратительное... Но они должны "придумать" за что их вручать. 
Вот ещё забавная медаль :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Вообще то, по уму - вся общественная геральдика должна утверждаться в Геральдическом совете, заноситься в регистр... На утверждение подается описание медали, за что и кем вручается, то есть должно быть "Положение о медале (знаке)"... Но у нас все по фигу... Штампуют и продают... По большому счету, каждый может заказать кучу медалей и сам вручать их кому хочет... Главное - чтоб не был нарушен закон о Гос.геральдике! Не нарушено право на герб-флаг и ведомственную символику...

Любопытная медаль Нестерова. Альтернатива государственной награде? Там в фуражке, тут бэз....

----------


## Gnom

> Любопытная медаль Нестерова. Альтернатива государственной награде? Там в фуражке, тут бэз....


Интересная формулировка: За выдающиеся достижения в пилотировании самолётов. 
Одно из условия для вручения гос.награды Медаль Нестерова - высокое профессиональное мастерство самолетовождения

----------


## Gnom

> *Нидерланды*
> Лётный крест
> Учреждён 28 августа 1941г. Он имел размеры 28х29 мм. Надписи на медальоне: «Инициатива, храбрость, упорство». В голы войны изготавливался в Великобритании.


Добавляю фото

----------


## Gnom

> *Мексика*
> Медаль «За службу на Дальнем Востоке»
> 
> Учреждена президентом Мануэлем Авила Камачо в 1945г. Она предназначалась для награждения пилотов 201-й эскадрильи «Ацтекские орлы», действовавшей против острова Формоза. Эскадрилья воевала в составе американской авиации и базировалась на Филиппинах с мая по декабрь 1945г. Надпись на аверсе: «SERVICIO EN LEJANO ORIENTE», («Служба на Дальнем Востоке»).


Добавляю фото

----------


## Gnom

> *Польша
> *
> Медаль Авиации. 1939 - 1945 (Medal Lotniczy za Wojne 1939 - 1945), учрежденная Указом Президента польского эмигрантского правительства в Лондоне 3 июля 1945 года, была включена в реестр государственных наград Третьей Республики Актом Парламента Польской Республики от 16 октября 1992 года "О государственных наградах" (Dz. U. 99/450).
> Положение о награждении памятной медалью Авиации и ее описание не изменялись.
> Право награждения памятной медалью принадлежит Президенту Польской Республики. 
> Ею награждаются участники Второй мировой войны (офицеры и рядовые Польских ВВС), сражавшиеся в составе Польских вооруженных сил на Западе.
> Медаль Авиации круглая диаметром 36 мм, изготавливалась из посеребренного металла.
> На лицевой стороне медали в центре помещено изображение фрагмента шахматной доски - эмблема Польских ВВС. Элементы шахматной доски покрыты эмалью белого и красного цвета.
> На оборотной стороне медали надпись в три строки: "POLSKA / SWEMU / OBRONCY". 
> ...


Добавляю фото

----------


## Gnom

> *Греция*
> «Лётный крест»
> Для награждения лётного состава за исключительные акты доблести, совершённые в военное время. Позолоченный бронзовый крест имел лучи, выполненные в виде поднятых вверх пар крыльев, с вензелем короля в центре. Сверху крест увенчан короной.
> Лента содержит узкие диагональные полоски красного и жёлтых цветов, идущих справа налево, сверху вниз под углом 42°. Повторные награждения отмечались серебряным венком на ленте.


Дабавляю фото

----------


## Gnom

> *Греция*
> «Крест ВВС»
> Вручался офицерам за успешное руководство и мастерство не только в военной обстановке. Крест изготавливался из бронзы, с вертикальными лучами в виде лопастей пропеллера и горизонтальными – в виде крыльев орла. В центре помещён небольшой «греческий» крест, каждая сторона которого украшена короной. Корона венчает и сам знак. Крест имеет размер 56х47 мм. Лента красная, с жёлтыми полосками на расстоянии 4 мм от края. Повторное награждения отмечались миниатюрными коронами на ленте.


Добавляю фото

----------


## Gnom

> *Греция*
> Крест почёта ВВС
> Учреждался для награждения офицеров наземных служб за безупречную службу или за исключительные профессиональные и командирские качества, проявленные в военное время. Крест изготавливался из посеребрённой бронзы и выпускался двух размеров: 56х40 и 60х42 мм.


Добавляю фото

----------


## Gnom

> *Греция*
> Медаль «За отличную службу»
> Вручалась персоналу ВВС за 12 месяцев безупречной службы в составе боевых подразделений, а наземному персоналу за 18 месяцев службы в боевых или технических подразделениях в военное время. Медаль диаметром 35 мм выполнена из бронзы. На аверсе изображена птица Феникс, над ней – крылья орла (эмблема ВВС), ниже «греческий» крест, составленный из королевских вензелей. На реверсе помещена дата – «1945». Лента – бледно-голубого цвета, переходящего к  краям в тёмно-синий.


Добавляю фото

----------


## Gnom

> *Греция*
> Медаль «За эскортирование конвоев и воздушную разведку»
> Вручалась личному составу ВВС, совершившему не менее 45 успешных сопровождений конвоев и разведывательных полётов.
> Изготовлена из бронзы. На аверсе изображён летящий над морем самолет. В верхней части медали помещены королевские вензеля, образующие маленький «греческий» крест, каждый конец которого украшен короной. Вокруг изображения идёт обрамление в виде лаврового венка. На реверсе помещена дата – «1945». Медаль увенчана королевской короной. Размер медали 57х40 мм. Лента – бледно-голубого цвета, переходящего в тёмно-синий. По краям имеются волнистые полоски золотисто-коричневого цвета.


Добавляю фото

----------


## Холостяк

Наградная медаль за доблестную службу в авиации, Великобритания.

 Наградная Авиационная медаль Британской армии, периода правления Короля Великобритании Георга XI, Вторая мировая война.

Серебро.

----------


## Gnom

> Наградная медаль за доблестную службу в авиации, Великобритания.
> 
>  Наградная Авиационная медаль Британской армии, периода правления Короля Великобритании Георга XI, Вторая мировая война.
> 
> Серебро.


Эта медаль была учреждена в1942 для награждения как техников так и авиаторов  после десяти  лет службы. Нашёл вариант с изображением Елизаветы 2.

----------


## Gnom

Добавил фото




> *Бразилия*
> 
> Крест «За храбрость»
> Крест «За храбрость» учреждён 10 апреля 1945г. в качестве награды за храбрость и отвагу, проявленные личным составом ВВС во время войны.
> Награда имеет форму креста с выступающими закругленными концами лучей. Крест «За храбрость» изготовлен из оксидированной бронзы. Между лучами расположен лавровый венок. В центре – круглый медальон с эмблемой бразильских ВВС – крылатым мечом. На обороте в центральном медальоне надписи: «CORAGEM» («Храбрость») и «F.A.B. » («Forca Aerea Brasileira» - ВВС Бразилии). Крест крепится к подвеске в виде двух крыльев, через которую пропущена синяя лента, имеющая у краёв красные полоски с белой окантовкой.

----------


## Gnom

Добавил фото




> Есть описания но нет фото.
> *Бразилия*
> 
> «Крест крови»
> «Крест крови» учреждён 10 апреля 1945г. для награждения личного состава ВВС, а также гражданского персонала обслуживания, получившего ранения во время военных действий.
> Крест изготовлен из оксидированной бронзы и имеет форму так называемого «цветочного креста». На лицевой стороне помещена эмблема бразильских ВВС. Реверс гладкий, на верхнем луче надпись «CRUZ DE SANGUE» («Крест крови»), на нижнем - «F.A.B. ». Крест крепится к подвеске в виде двух крыльев с ушком, через которое пропущена красная лента с синими полосками и белой окантовкой по краям.

----------


## Gnom

Добавил фото



> Есть описания но нет фото.
> *Бразилия*
> 
> «Авиационный крест»
> «Авиационный крест» учреждён 10 апреля 1945г. как награда для личного состава ВВС срочной службы и запаса за выполнение воинского долга, служащего примером для других. Крест изготовлен из оксидированной бронзы, с гранёными лучами ромбовидной формы. В центральном медальоне на лицевой стороне - эмблема бразильских ВВС. Реверс гладкий, на верхнем луче надпись «CRUZ AEREA» («Авиационный крест»), на нижнем - «F.A.B. ».
> Крест вручался на двух разных лентах. Для личного состава ВВС, выполнявшего полёты в Италии во время войны, лента была белая, с двумя синими полосками по краям. Для служивших в Бразилии лента состояла из трёх полос: красного, жёлтого  и красного цветов, причём красные полосы по краям и в середине дополнялись узкими полосками зелёного и жёлтого цветов.

----------


## Gnom

Добавил фото




> Есть описания но нет фото.
> *Бразилия*
> 
> Медаль «За итальянскую кампанию»
> Медаль «За итальянскую кампанию» учреждёна 10 апреля 1945г. для награждения личного состава ВВС Бразилии, участвовавшего в компании в Италии. Этой наградой могли награждаться и отличившиеся воинские части.
> Медаль круглая, обрамленная по краю лавровым венком. В центре аверса - эмблема бразильских ВВС. На реверсе надпись: «COMPANHA DO ITALIA - F.A.B.» («Компания в Италии - ВВС Бразилии»). Медаль крепится к подвеске в виде двух крыльев с ушком, через которое пропущена синяя лента с тремя узкими полосками цветов итальянского флага (зелёный, белый, красный) посередине. Реверс гладкий, с надписью «F.A.B. ». Лента – синяя, в центре – красная полоса с белыми каёмками, а по краям – узкие белые полоски.

----------


## Холостяк

Решил запостить сюда вполне любопытную награду... 
Prisoner of War Medal — военная награда США. Учреждена в соответствии с законом 99-145 (раздел 1128, подраздел 10 Свода законов США) от 8 ноября 1985 года. Награду предложил актер Рональд Рейган. 
Медалью награждаются американские военнослужащие, попавшие в плен к противнику после 5 апреля 1917 года. 
Так, этой медалью был награждён агент ЦРУ пилот Фрэнсис Гэри Пауэрс. 
При этом, пункт D Инструкций на право обладания медалью гласит, что претендовать на медаль не могут лица, взятые в заложники террористами и содержащихся под стражей в государствах, с которыми США не находятся в состоянии вооруженного конфликта. 
Вот Вам и ответ на доброжелательность Америки...

----------


## Gnom

Бразилия

Крест «За отличную службу»

Учреждён 10 апреля 1945г. Предназначался для награждения военнослужащих и гражданских лиц за службу в ВВС или за заслуги перед ВВС Бразилии.
Награда выполнена в виде мальтийского креста с усечёнными концами. Между лучами креста проходит лавровый венок. В центре аверса - эмблема бразильских ВВС.

----------


## Gnom

Эстонские ввс

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Эквадора

ОРДЕН ЗАСЛУГ В ОБЛАСТИ АЭРОНАВТИКИ

----------


## Gnom

Шри Ланка

50 лет ввс

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Румынии

----------


## Gnom

Перуанские ВВС

----------


## Gnom

Перуанские ВВС

 МЕДАЛЬ АВИАЦИОННЫХ ЗАСЛУГ ХОРХЕ ЧАВЕСА

----------


## Gnom

Мексика

Медаль заслуг военно-морской авиации

Учреждена 17 декабря 1945г. в двух степенях. Награда имеет форму пятиконечной звезды, золотой для 1-й степени и серебряной для 2-й степени. Звезда соединяется с подвеской в виде мексиканского орла, опирающегося на два скрещённых якоря и горизонтально расположенного пропеллера. По окружности медальона идёт надпись: «MERITO AERONAUTICO NAVAL» («Заслуги военно-морской авиации»).На реверсе, в центре, помещена дата учреждения награды. Лента зелёная для 1-й степени и зелёная, с широкой белой полоской посередине, - для 2-й.

----------


## Gnom

Мексика ВВС

----------


## Gnom

Мексика ВВС

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Ливана

3 степени

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Гондураса

----------


## Холостяк

Ух ты! Интересно было посмотреть...

----------


## Gnom

> Ух ты! Интересно было посмотреть...


Я тоже хочу но пока ограничиваюсь фото с интернета. Инфу практически приходится собирать по крупицам. А мой скверный английский .... Хочется и описание наград.

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Аргентины

----------


## Gnom

Китайские ВВС

----------


## Gnom

Доминиканская Республика

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Венесуэла

КРЕСТ ВВС

Создан в 1948 году президентом Карлосом Дельгадо Чальбаудом,для награждения за заслуги перед ВВС Венесуэлы. Награждение производит президент. Орден имеет три степени.

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Венесуэла

МЕДАЛЬ ЗАСЛУГ КАРЛОСА МAЙЕРА БОЛДО

Медалью награждаются служащие ВВС за особые заслуги.Медаль в единственном классе.
Справка: Карлос Мaйер Болдо(21.04.1895-27.11.1933)-ас первой мировой войны. Единственный латиноамериканец, участник "Летающего цирка" Красного Барона.

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Бразилии

За заслуги Сантос-Дюмон

Учрежден декретом  от 5 сентября 1956 года. Гражданские и военные деятели, бразильские или иностранные, могут получить медаль "За заслуги Сантос-Дюмон," при условии, что они вынесли выдающиеся заслуги в бразильских ВВС, или ее качества или его стоимость в связи с военно-воздушными силами, которые считаются достойными

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Украины

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Украины

5 лет ВВС Украины

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Чили

КРЕСТ АЭРОНАВТИЧЕСКИХ ЗАСЛУГ

Крест был учрежден в 1984 г. как высшая награда ВВС в трех степенях. Первая степень называется Большим крестом Аэронавтических заслуг, вторая - Крестом Аэронавтических заслуг, третья - Крестом за летные отличия. В 1986 г. изменилась лента

----------


## alexvolf

> ВВС Чили
> 
> КРЕСТ АЭРОНАВТИЧЕСКИХ ЗАСЛУГ
> 
> Крест был учрежден в 1984 г. как высшая награда ВВС в трех степенях. Первая степень называется Большим крестом Аэронавтических заслуг, вторая - Крестом Аэронавтических заслуг, третья - Крестом за летные отличия. В 1986 г. изменилась лента


 Уважаемый Gnom
 Вопрос - данная коллекция Ваша личная или из нета?

----------


## Холостяк

У меня сомнения... Просто такие награды, к примеру латиносов ну очень сложно достать. В принципе сейчас все можно под заказ за денежку, но.... 
Скорее всего это сбор ценной информации о наградах из различных источников.

----------


## vovochka

> У меня сомнения... Просто такие награды, к примеру латиносов ну очень сложно достать. В принципе сейчас все можно под заказ за денежку, но.... 
> Скорее всего это сбор ценной информации о наградах из различных источников.


Зависит от того ,что нужно Реальные награды можно достать ,но очень
дорого. А если копии то здесь все есть http://cgi.ebay.com/PERU-AIR-FORCE-S...item1c0e337188 http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparm....c0.m14&_pgn=2

----------


## Gnom

> Уважаемый Gnom
>  Вопрос - данная коллекция Ваша личная или из нета?


К сожалению это не моя коллекция. Я собираю инфу по наградам авиации. В ввс страны советов за период 1941-1945 гг. я вообще не встретил ни одной авиационной медали. Задался вопросом а как в других странах? Вот так и начал собирать. Лично у меня есть 6 медалей ввс России и 3 медали ввс США. Американские представлены копиями. Сейчас должны привезти ещё одного американца "медаль авиатора". Собираю медали по мере возможности.

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Малайзии

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Польши

----------


## Gnom

ВВС Тайвань

----------


## Gnom

2 ВВС Тайвань

----------


## Gnom

3 ВВС Тайвань

----------

